# new drill press and pancake compressor cart



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is basic cart frame for new drill press.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I see the new cart where is the new drill press?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and compressor


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

It's sitting on my work bench. However I did use it to build this frame. I drilled the holes for the carriage bolts that holds frame together. Really pleased with drill press used the stop block on my Rockler auxiliary top to locate holes.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I for one would like to see the finished cart.
What is that white stuff piled up against the house?
I have nothing but respect for any of you guys that will get out in the winter cold to work on projects.
I started my cutting board project yesterday and did it in increments. From the shop to the house to get warm
and it was 60 degrees. But I wore my jacket and gloves.
Hang in there Gary

David


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well it was high of 19 today no work here today. It has to be at lest in the 40 for me to work. I have only 1 complaint with the drill press the handle hits the back of the auxiliary table. I clamp the auxiliary table to the back edge of table and drew a centered line . I measured the distance from the center line to the front of auxiliary table and added a 1/4 inch . Then cut a block the width of the sum plus 1/4 inch and the width of drill press table . Then screwed to the center of the auxiliary table. Here is what impressed me with the dill press . I drilled the holes half through and flipped the piece over finished drilling . The holes were perfectly straight. The drill press was square out of the box.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is the latest picture finally got a warm day.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Neeed help*

Should I use 3/8 bolts to fasten the drill press? Is 2 enough or should there be 4? Should I put 2 or 3 brace in the back to keep from racking?
Should I use carriage bolts?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

full back and 4 bolts...
ledger the back sheet of ply in...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Agree on putting on a back. Otherwise it's a nice use of space. If you're going to put castors on it, I suggest using two fixed ones on the back and two locking swivels on the front. Make sure the swivel locks the tires and the swivel at the same time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

front gussets wouldn't hurt...
face mount them w/ dadoes or rabbets...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> I for one would like to see the finished cart.
> What is that white stuff piled up against the house?
> I have nothing but respect for any of you guys that will get out in the winter cold to work on projects.
> I started my cutting board project yesterday and did it in increments. From the shop to the house to get warm
> ...


60 degrees and you wore a jacket? Geez I was in my garage working at 14F for 90 minutes in a long sleeve T-shirt . We need to acclimate you David


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here the wheels are on and bolted down. Rolls along nicely . I used the drill press to make a template to drill holes for cabinet mount. I have to build the drawer and install . Other wise its harder to install the drawer. Then going to three braces and a back. Bought a 25 piece set of brad point bits, and 8 piece forstner bits sets, to go with drill press.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Add front gussets to prevent wracking...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

All finished except putting back on. I'm going to put a handle on the side for moving. Here is latest pictures.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking good..
now for the front gussets....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a website with possibly more than you need to know about gussets. Stick is right as usual. Gussets greatly increase ridgidity and strength. That is a nice use of space, putting the compressor below.

https://railwaybobsmodulebuildingtips.blogspot.com/2010/01/triangular-corner-gussets.html


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice job. That’ll come in handy.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The gussets are in there just can't see plus added 3 to the back. Top of cabinet has a 2 x 2 frame bolted to the frame same on the bottom. I'll show pictures of back.






Look at the picture you see the 2 frames I add 2 more 2 x 2 across before finishing. In fact the frames are flat 2 inch x 1.5 stock. Four cross pieces top and bottom.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I forgot but that top is 3/4 pine which was attached to that frame with 2 inch screw up through the 2 x2 frame. Bottom frame has 1/2 mdf on bottom frame that won't wrack. I'll take a picture of back gussets. Plus there is a 1 x 2 cover the 2 x2 frame top and bottom. I always over engineer for strength.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here you can see gussets in the back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

like this in the front...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Top frame has 4 cross pieces plus 3/4 top panel screwed to that can't rack. Bottom has 4 cross pieces and 1/2 mdf between the sides they are not screw together. Plus 3 braces in the back. Plus I'm going to put a back on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of my best tool buys was the largest WEN bench type Drill Press. Really like that machine with continuous speed control without belts and pullies. Plenty of power for most uses, and a long travel and simple depth stop.

I think if I had a stand like that, I'd add a power source and outlet to the cart so I only used one cable to the wall. You're unlikely to use both tools at the same time.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am planning on a power strip and put a back on.


----------

